# Problem mit DVD-Laufwerk - Lesefehler



## Nepheus (18. November 2006)

Hey Leute,

habe da ein kleines Problem mit meinem DVD Laufwerk. Habe mir nen neuen PC zusammengestellt und habe leider nur ein IDE Anschluss dran das heißt kann momentan nur die Festplatte und ein Laufwerk anschließen. Das Problem ist, wenn ich mein 2t laufwerk (brenner) anschließe (der auf slave gestellt ist) funktioniert er super liest auch alles. Wenn ich jetzt umschließe auf mein DVD Laufwerk (ebenfalls slave) liest er keine CDs/DVDs mehr. Wenn ich ne CD oder DVD einlege erkennt er sie als Audio CD ?! worauf nur eine Datei ist.
Eine CD-Audiospur namens Track00 die 1kb groß ist. Ist jetzt das DVD Laufwerk kaputt oder wie kommt das Problem? Kann euch jetzt leider net sagen von welchem Hersteller. Ist so ein Noname billigteil...


Greetz


----------



## AndreG (20. November 2006)

Moin,

Lies mal die Romdaten aus und schau nach nem Update. Und teste mal nen anderes Laufwerk wenn du nichts findest. Kannst ja mal die Daten posten vll. find ich was dazu.

Mfg Andre


----------

